
Show HN: I reverse engineered Byte and created my own Byte web app - CaliAlec
https://www.byte.community/
======
CaliAlec
Last week I reverse engineered a new app called Byte and created an unofficial
web app for it. Byte is basically Vine reborn and it's even from the same
cofounder of Vine.

This is the story of how I reverse engineered Byte, ported its mobile app
functionality to the web and unofficially implemented a missing feature that
was heavily requested by its users.

The creator of Byte, Dom Hofmann actually noticed what I did, complimented me
on my work, and didn't even ask for me to take it down, so if you want to
check out what I built and explore bytes on the web, visit:
[https://www.byte.community/](https://www.byte.community/)

The code is open source on GitHub: [https://github.com/CaliAlec/Byte-
Community](https://github.com/CaliAlec/Byte-Community)

I wrote a Medium article explaining how I did it:
[https://medium.com/@calialec/how-i-reverse-engineered-
byte-a...](https://medium.com/@calialec/how-i-reverse-engineered-byte-and-
created-my-own-byte-web-app-2828f5520b25)

------
h13g
Pretty nice work, and a great write up. It looks just like the real app.

Also, did you create those tweening stars on the "Spotlight" button?

~~~
CaliAlec
Thank you! No, I'm using Byte's assets for everything which is why it looks
like the real app. The stars on the Spotlight button is a gif background.

